# Telnet Grundlagen, (Verbindung mit Windows 2003)



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Hallo Community

wir habe heute in der Schule unterschiedliche Themen zugeteilt bekommen. Mir und meinem Klassenkameraden wurde das Thema *Telnet *zugewiesen. Nun habe ich ein wenig im Internet recherchiert und bin auf viel mist gestoßen. Das Protokoll ist halt sehr veraltet. 

Nun seit ihr gefragt! 
Sicherlich ist für euch der Begriff "Telnet" ein alter Hut und ihr seit Spezis in diesem Bereich. Kennt ihr Links zu den Grundlagen, interessante Fakten, oder eine Einleitung wie ich eine Verbindung über einen Windows 2003 Server via Telnet herstelle?

Wäre echt nett von euch! ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
115%


----------



## zeroize (22. April 2008)

Warte ... mhh ... ein interessanter Fakt ist, dass man normalerweise seine Recherchen für Referate selbst machen muss.
Ein weiterer interessanter Fakt ist, dass es zu diesem Thema wenn man googelt so viele Treffer kommen, dass es eine schande ist, dazu überhaupt noch etwas zu schreiben. Ist ja auch schließlich ein altes Thema.
Aber ein wirklich schlimmer - eigentlicher der schlimmste Fakt zu Telnet ist, dass sogar die Windowshilfe einen eigenen Abschnitt darüber hat, der äußerst ausführlich ist.

Sorry, wer erzählt er hätte bereits gegoogelt und dabei so offensichtlich lügt, der kotzt mich an.


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Dann nen mir mal Bitte eine Seite wo für einen Einsteiger alles steht, Telnet zu Telnet! Ich habe mir sogar das Tutorial bei tutorials.de durchgelesen, die Suchfunktion selbstverständlich verwendet, aber Infos von der Community sind Gold wert. Eventuell gebe ich nicht die richtigen Begriffe bei unserer Suchmaschine ein. Ein Kenner weiß die Begriffe und kommt somit wesentlich schneller zum Ergebnis. Für einen Einsteiger ist genau diese Zeit die schwierigste. 



> Sorry, wer erzählt er hätte bereits gegoogelt und dabei so offensichtlich lügt, der kotzt mich an.


*Es ist einfach einen niederzumachen, aber es ist um einiges schwieriger der Person zu helfen! Sei weiter so schön böse! ;-)*

Die Sonne scheint und ich bin glücklich. Mir kann keiner den Tag versauen!


----------



## mattit-jah (22. April 2008)

115% hat gesagt.:


> Ein Kenner weiß die Begriffe und kommt somit wesentlich schneller zum Ergebnis. Für einen Einsteiger ist genau diese Zeit die schwierigste.



Das ist Blödsinn. Das erste Ergebnis bei Google [1] brachte mir gleich den Link zu Wikipedia [2]. Dort werden sämtliche RFC's zu Telnet aufgelistet. Genauer kann man es ja wohl nicht haben.

[1] http://www.google.de
[2] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet


----------

